# is there any fish an oscar won't kill?



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

so friday i'm picking a 4-6 inch oscar up from the LFC. just wondering if there are any other fish that the oscar won't kill, preferably things that don't grow very big.

probably not, but i thought i may as well ask.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

your tank really isn't big enough for more fish, but........

An oscar is actually a fairly peaceful fish. They just eat like hogs. I would actually be more worried about the oscar getting his ass handed to him by whatever fish you put in with him, unless the oscar is way bigger. Oscars also don't have a very tough skin, and they easily get tore up when they get bullied.

I honestly wouldn't recommend adding any fish to your current tank setup. With more room and a bigger oscar you maybe could. But as we all know, every fish is different, and it might work out quite well for you and not someone else.


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

i'll trust you on that


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Get a Hoplias Aimara. hehehe Lets see some Dirty Fat Oscar eat that


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Listen to Plowboy. He gave good advice.
If you get a tank that's 75 gallons or bigger then you can think about tankmates for your Oscar.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

What sized tank is this fish going in and what are you running for filtration? Oscars grow approx. 1 inch per month up to 10 months/10" then they slow down a bit. They are also HUGE pooers! I have 3 in a 125G, got them a month ago at 2" and they are easily 3" now. Remember they need a varied diet of pellets, shrimp, krill, crickets and worms and excellent filtration to avoid HITH. Though Oscars are sold as beginner fish, they needs ALOT of care and water maintanance.

As for suitable companions, depending on your tank size. You can put them with some of the following:

Silver dollars
Clown loaches
Other Oscars
Severums
Jack Dempseys (though this did not work for me, the JD was too aggresive)
Convicts

Just to name a few.


----------



## tratox (Feb 9, 2008)

Amphilophus citrinellus or red devil


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I wouldnt put anything with a oscar, they are more personal in a nice tank by them selfs. If they are treated right they will eat from your hand and beg for food, you can even add balls to they tank when they are larger and they will play with them. Good luck with your new fish I think you will really like him.


----------

